# wiring LED strips



## Simple Sam (Jun 8, 2015)

I want to put LED strip lights (5050s) in my gun safe to make it a little easier to see. I am planning on running them along the inside of the door frame in an inverted U shape. I'm using an 8 AA (have plenty of eneloops) battery holder to power this setup which I would like to mount somewhere near the top of the safe. I'm also using a motion sensor between the lights and the power supply. 

Do I have to wire the LEDs from one end of my U or can I connect the power supply somewhere in the middle? Connecting in the middle would reduce the length of the wire run and reduce the potential for it to get snagged or damaged. Thanks!


----------



## RetroTechie (Jun 8, 2015)

Connecting in the middle is better, since it reduces the average wiring length (resistance = power loss) between the power supply and each LED. Other than that it makes no difference whatsoever as long as you connect to the same electrical point (conductor).



Simple Sam said:


> I'm also using a motion sensor between the lights and the power supply.


Wouldn't a switch on the door (magnet + reed contact or something like that) work better than a motion sensor? Door open, light on. Door closed, light off. Or is that too simple?


----------



## FRITZHID (Jun 9, 2015)

Simple Sam said:


> ................. I'm using an 8 AA (have plenty of eneloops) battery holder to power this setup which I would like to mount somewhere near the top of the safe. I'm also using a motion sensor between the lights and the power supply.



Keep in mind, any active controller, motion sensor, etc. will have drain on the battery, even when idle. A mag reed switch is a much better choice for these kinds of projects unless you run with a line powered supply.


----------



## Simple Sam (Jun 9, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Keep in mind, any active controller, motion sensor, etc. will have drain on the battery, even when idle. A mag reed switch is a much better choice for these kinds of projects unless you run with a line powered supply.



I hadn't thought about that...I was originally looking at magnetic switches but thought it might be a hassle mounting one since they have to be very closely aligned and the safe has a fairly large gap on the inside. The magnetic switches I was looking at are only rated at .5 amps so they are marginal for an inline switch. I thought the motion sensor could be mounted inside the safe on a shelf, pointing towards the opening which would give me a cleaner installation.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jun 9, 2015)

Simple Sam said:


> I hadn't thought about that...I was originally looking at magnetic switches but thought it might be a hassle mounting one since they have to be very closely aligned and the safe has a fairly large gap on the inside. The magnetic switches I was looking at are only rated at .5 amps so they are marginal for an inline switch. I thought the motion sensor could be mounted inside the safe on a shelf, pointing towards the opening which would give me a cleaner installation.



Use spacers. A lil epoxy and standoffs work, or can drill and bolt a standoff. On the hinge side is fine since those reed switches use weak magnets. The one I used on my wifes closet was a 2A 24v - 1A 12v alarm type off eBay. Been Woking great with about 2m of double row 5050 strip LEDs.


----------

